# Message with Pen as a Gift



## ryjonesacct

I am planning on giving several pens away as gifts this year. Most of them to my co-workers. I was going to place them on the desks of my co-workers and I was wondering if any of you have a good message to go along with giving away a pen. I want them to know I made the pen, but I was also wondering if I should include any info about the wood used etc. Or relating some sort of Christmasy message. What say ye? Thanks in advance.

Ryan


----------



## Crashmph

From my experience, a note with a brief description of the wood/resin used to make the pen drives home the uniqueness of the pen.  This makes people cherish the pen more. YMMV

Mcihael


----------



## firewhatfire

I would appreciate one placed on my desk.   Leave them in a simple bag with the pen and note inside.


----------



## glenspens

Just gave mine out today . I put them with a christmas card and a small card w/type of refill and what the blank in made from, also put my name and email on the card.


----------



## ryjonesacct

Anyone have a link to a good source for wood descriptions?


----------



## lyonsacc

HobbitHouse Wood ID site 

try this


----------



## D.Oliver

Generally the vendors do pretty good descriptions.  What type of woods are you looking for descriptions for?


----------



## ryjonesacct

I've been turning the following types of wood:
Padauk
Sapele
Walnut 
Olive 
Cocobolo
Wenge
Lacewood
Purpleheart

I'm very new to turning, so I appreciate your suggestions. I guess I'm not sure how in depth to go on the descriptions, and it seems some supplier descriptions are fairly specific to their stock. Let me know what you think.


----------



## D.Oliver

Pen Blanks | Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple, & Exotic Wood

There are some good descriptions here.  I think they have all the woods you listed too.


----------



## glenspens

i just put the type of wood .....walnut,olive or what ever kind it is i find that is good for most people  and the ones who want to know more will ask you. that how i do it anyway...


----------



## Jim Burr

It's tons of fun to give anonymous gifts like pens!! I did this several years ago for our Dir of Med as he was the keynote, as well as the other 6 speakers for the weekend at our respiratory conference. To this day, he carries that pen...my wife saw it yesterday. He has an idea who made it, but the secret has been kept for 5 years...really fun!! I'd toss in a card that's describes the wood and the plating...leave fancy out of it, and have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## montmill

Do you ever include information about the ink cartridge, including how to change it? Many times people ask me about the type of ink cartridge and where to get them.

Montmill


----------



## DonWood

*Delivery Poem*

How about


I thought and thought about something for you

And I found the right gift, a pen would do.

I worked really hard, turned it on my lathe

And Santa delivered it here on his sleigh.


----------



## ryjonesacct

Thanks for the suggestions everyone I gave them out yesterday and everyone loved them. I ended up just using a brief description of the wood that I used. I'm  kind of glad to be done with the mass production phase of making pens and I can start making some just for fun and improving my skills.


----------

